# Sympatico.ca customers please read



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

In working with two different TUGgers with email addresses at Bell Canada (i.e. sympatico.ca email addresses), we are finding that emails from our TUG mail server are not getting through.  It seems likely that Bell Canada is blocking all email from our mail server. 

Why should you care?  The bbs sends you email for a number of reasons, among them:
password reset
email address update
notification you've received a private message
emails from other users sent via the bbs
notices of new posts in subscribed threads or forums
If sympatico is really blocking mail from us, none of these messages will get through to you.  Also, nobody with a sympatico.ca address will be able to register as a new user of the board.

To see if this is true in your case, you can submit a request for a reminder of your bbs login info by entering the email address in your bbs profile here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/login.php?do=lostpw -- the board may show you an Invalid Redirect error, but the email will be sent.

If you run this test, please report back whether you receive the email.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 19, 2014)

Doug, we have/use a Sympatico email adr as our primary email but I am pretty sure I registered with TUG using my personal hotmail email. I tried to put our Sympatico adr into your link but got a message to the effect of that email isnt recognized. 
I tried to help 

~Diane


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2014)

moonstone said:


> .. but I am pretty sure I registered with TUG using my personal hotmail email...
> 
> ~Diane



Confirmed.  hotmail address, not sympatico, in your profile.  Thanks for trying.


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a sympatico.ca address and registered with that address several years ago.  I just tried your test and received the following message *Invalid Redirect URL (http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219582)*
I did instantly receive the reminder for my login bbs info.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 20, 2014)

Ironwood said:


> I have a sympatico.ca address and registered with that address several years ago.  I just tried your test and received the following message *Invalid Redirect URL (http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=219582)*
> I did instantly receive the reminder for my login bbs info.


Yes, as I said, the board may show a Redirect Error (don't really know what that's all about, but it's only a display problem at our end) but the emails are sent.

Glad to hear the message got through.  This means either they're not blocking everyone's mail, or the overall problem has been fixed.

Thanks for checking.


----------

